# Ethernet 10/100

## Koala[3K]

Comment configure t'on une carte ethernet 10/100 pour qu'elle utilises le mode fast ethernet (100) ?

----------

## broschi

Normalement, si la carte reussie a negotier une connection a 100Mbps le pilote l'assume automatiquement.  Mais si pour une raison ou une autre ca ne marche pas tu devra lire la doc  :Wink:  du module pour forcer le mode que tu veux.

----------

## Koala[3K]

je me souvient d'un truc.. pour faire du fast ethernet, il faut pas par hasard passer par un routeur ? (j'ai 2 ordi avec une liaison carte à carte).

----------

## seb64

Non, avec une liaison carte à carte on peut tout a fait se connecter en 100, il suffit que les deux cartes fassent du 100 et que le cable soit de catégorie 5 (si c'est un cable catégorie 3, au mieux ça marcheras par intermittence et avec beaucoup de paquets perdus, et au pire ça ne connecteras pas du tout).

----------

## broschi

Avec un simple cable Twisted-pair en 10BaseT ca marche automatiquement?! Je croyais qu'il fallait croiser le fil de facon differente pour ca?

----------

## seb64

oui il faut que le cable soit croisé pour une liaison directe PC à PC et doit pour se brancher sur un hub ou un switch (à moins d'avoir un port croisé sur le hub ou le switch ou qu'il fasse de l'auto MDI/X (croise/décroise le port automatiquement))

----------

